# iPod or other Suggestions needed...



## cwjudyjr (Aug 30, 2008)

I currently have a Creative player with songs, audiobooks and podcasts of sermons on it. It is 8GB and almost full. I could use better file management, but even with that will run out of space soon.

Thinking of going to iPod. 

Can anyone give me guidance? iPod or not iPod? If iPod,what type and size?
If not iPod same question.

Thanks in advance!!!

Conrad


----------



## merkitheology (Aug 30, 2008)

Personally I use an iPhone 8g to store and listen to my songs sermons and even watch movies. I also have an iPod 5th generation which is 60 gigs it works well for large music backups and really long trips. If I have to purchase a new iPod I will probably invest in an iPod classic 160 gig it does everything you will ever need and can even read many different kinds of text files. It is a very handy very powerful little machine.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 30, 2008)

merkitheology said:


> Personally I use an iPhone 8g to store and listen to my songs sermons and even watch movies. I also have an iPod 5th generation which is 60 gigs it works well for large music backups and really long trips. If I have to purchase a new iPod I will probably invest in an iPod classic 160 gig it does everything you will ever need and can even read many different kinds of text files. It is a very handy very powerful little machine.


Thanks, I'll consider this!

Conrad


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

Get an iPod. I have the 80g and love it. No problems with it.


----------



## KMK (Aug 30, 2008)

I have an 80g Classic at work but what I found out is that it will only work with the newest version of iTunes. But my OS 10.3 will not run the newest iTunes so I am stuck with using a iPod manger.

Before you purchase anything, make sure you have everything you need to run it.


----------



## markkoller (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a Creative Zen Micro 5Gig and it has served me well for about three years. The main problem is that it will not play sermons recorded in the lower quality range. I believe 24 is the lowest it will play and most sermons I download will not work. 

Anyway, I have been thinking of updating to a smaller ipod. Does anyone have this problem with the ipod? I want it mainly for lectures and sermons.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

KMK said:


> I have an 80g Classic at work but what I found out is that it will only work with the newest version of iTunes. But my OS 10.3 will not run the newest iTunes so I am stuck with using a iPod manger.
> 
> Before you purchase anything, make sure you have everything you need to run it.



OS 10.3?!? I can send you my 10.4 disks if you want. I'm using Leopard now.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 30, 2008)

markkoller said:


> I have a Creative Zen Micro 5Gig and it has served me well for about three years. The main problem is that it will not play sermons recorded in the lower quality range. I believe 24 is the lowest it will play and most sermons I download will not work.
> 
> Anyway, I have been thinking of updating to a smaller ipod. Does anyone have this problem with the ipod? I want it mainly for lectures and sermons.



The majority of my 80g ipod storage is taken up with lectures and sermons. I have never had that problem. I download a lot from sermonaudio.com Send me a link to one of the sermons you downloaded that your Zen won't play and I'll let you know if the ipod will play it.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 31, 2008)

cwjudyjr said:


> I currently have a Creative player with songs, audiobooks and podcasts of sermons on it. It is 8GB and almost full. I could use better file management, but even with that will run out of space soon.
> 
> Thinking of going to iPod.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of your advise. Now I have another question, where do you go to get the best prices? Amazon isn't all that low, perhaps a refurb site or a discount site?

Thanks!

Conrad


----------



## the particular baptist (Aug 31, 2008)

cwjudyjr said:


> Thanks for all of your advise. Now I have another question, where do you go to get the best prices? Amazon isn't all that low, perhaps a refurb site or a discount site?



Craigslist !!

Here's one

flavio


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 31, 2008)

I have an iPod 30gb and I have thousands of lectures and conferences on it no problem. I suppose eventually I will get a bigger one but if it is a comparison between iPod in general and some other player, any iPod far far surpasses the competition as far as memory, efficiency, and ease-of-use


----------



## McPatrickClan (Aug 31, 2008)

Apple is pretty good at controlling the pricing on their products. It is tough to find an Apple product with a heavy discount. You might try Costco to save a few bucks or even Fry's Electronics. The upside to shopping with Amazon is the free shipping + no state taxes to pay. Depending on where you live, you could save about $15.

I have had about four iPods. I have owned an iPod Mini (no longer produced), a couple iPod Nanos and an iPod Classic. Of all them, I think the Nano is the best, if you use it while moving (i.e. exercising) a lot. The Classic is probably the most well-built of them all and gives you a ton of storage for a relatively low cost. That's what my wife uses when she works out & it does fine for her.

I have a 4GB Nano and I really wish I had about 16GB. There are so many good things on iTunes (podcasts, classes, etc.) that you end up eating through the space in a hurry. Plus you have to store your favorite music on there. 

My suggestion is to buy the biggest iPod you can afford and enjoy learning like a Puritan used to: through the constant spoken word!

I honestly believe I have learned more from listening to sermons, lectures, etc. in my Mazda while driving around Texas than I have doing anything else. You can find a podcast for almost anything.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a classic 80 GB and use it predominately for lectures and sermons. It has never given me any problems and I consider it one of the best tools for continuing education ever!!!


----------



## Beoga (Aug 31, 2008)

cwjudyjr said:


> Thanks for all of your advise. Now I have another question, where do you go to get the best prices? Amazon isn't all that low, perhaps a refurb site or a discount site?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Conrad



Apple has a section for refurbished items:
The Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a classic 20G ipod I received for free (!) at a Ligonier Pastors Conference about 3 years ago. I haven't filled up half of it yet. I have several lecture series from Covenant Seminary loaded onto it. It's never given me any trouble.

I also have a very inexpensive player I purchased around last Christmas (a Koby) that was about $10 after rebate at Office Depot. The main advantage here (and my wife has an older Sansa with this same feature) is that it accepts SD cards in a side slot. This is an incredibly useful feature if you can find it on an mp3 player. The Koby is much lighter as well. One of the main advantages of the ipod is that the tracks are easier to get to, plus the sound quality is far superior to anything else out there. However, since you are not going to be listening to music, this is irrelevant. Some mp3 players (the Sansa, for instance) will not play series in order (at least not some finagling when you load them). Otherwise, if you found an older such mp3 player with some versatility (like the SD slot), you would never have to worry about running out of space (just keep swapping out SD cards, which are pretty much dirt cheap now) and you would save a ton of money compared to an ipod.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Mark, I play very low quality range audio sermons and they play well on my iPod 8 GB Nano.

Conrad, like the folks above say, get one with more storage -- it's a fine little machine. I got it for the church as we don't have a competent musician, and our (donated) Hymnals are _Christian Hymns_ from Wales, and they just put out a DVD with all the tunes (and alternate tunes), which suits my purposes well. I would prefer to use the Trinity Hymnal (I can convert the Old Blue midi files to mp3s using iTunes, though I was used to the red one in the states). Only trouble with the _Christian Hymns_ mp3 tunes is they're often too high pitched or too fast, so I have to get inside and modify them -- which isn't always so easy as I don't have a good musical ear.

When we return to the states I'll have to leave the church iPod here, but I'll be sure to talk to my financial manager (I appointed her to that position) about getting a new iPod.


----------

